# The best brake pad for daily use



## oh-la-la (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi
This about the time to change my brake pad, which one you guys think is the best pad these days?
Thanks


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

the OEM pads are fine. i would look at changing the rotors though. that is where you can find improvement


----------

